# AVR Denon install



## pinotchick (Feb 8, 2012)

I just bought my hubz a Denon 2112CI receiver and want to connect our existing LG 55LV5300 LED TV, LG LSB316 sound bar w/wireless subwoofer (to use as front speakers), Samsung blue ray player and ceiling mounted polk audio speakers - one set in living room, the other set just outside on the patio, both terminating to same wall plate. All prewired in new construction home.

He says the setup wont work because the TV has only one optical output and the sound bar will be using it. So either we use the optical output to connect sound bar or connect to the Denon receiver but can't do both because:

A)the TV has plenty of inputs but only one optical out
B)the sound bar has only the optical connecter and portable

This Denon receiver has a gazillion in's & outputs and I really want to keep this receiver for the network, airplay music features and multi zone but I don't know a thing about connecting it all.
It's replacing dinosaur (20+yrs old) Pioneer receiver, paradigm wired speakers & subwoofer.
Please help me get him out of the 80's!!!
What's the best way to get all the components to play nice together?!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, nice to have you here. Works for some, take a look at this. Reviews are mixed so you might have to try a couple of models from different manufactures before you find one that works or the very first one might work perfect, this one is just an example.


----------



## pinotchick (Feb 8, 2012)

You're kidding me.....thanks for a more complicated and least helpful reply.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry you dont like my suggestion, I dont use one anymore but theyve worked for me in the distant past.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

pinotchick said:


> You're kidding me.....thanks for a more complicated and least helpful reply.


That was actually a pretty good suggestion and not complicated at all. 1 goes in and 2 go out.


----------



## pinotchick (Feb 8, 2012)

My apologies to Type A! Earlier I didn't click on the link to the "take a look at this" you sent for the converter/splitter. I looked at all the brand names listed and the gallery so it seemed like a very confusing reply to my post. It wasn't until JBRAX pointed out the one goes in, two comes out that prompted me to click the link. Sorry. 
Is that something I can get at Fry's, Radio Shack or Best Buy? Also, will I need a optical signal amp to have TV & sound bar on at same time?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

pinotchick said:


> My apologies to Type A! Earlier I didn't click on the link to the "take a look at this" you sent for the converter/splitter. I looked at all the brand names listed and the gallery so it seemed like a very confusing reply to my post. It wasn't until JBRAX pointed out the one goes in, two comes out that prompted me to click the link. Sorry.
> Is that something I can get at Fry's, Radio Shack or Best Buy? Also, will I need a optical signal amp to have TV & sound bar on at same time?


Essentially you need two tosslink (optical cable) lines out of your TV, and you only have one.

Just get a tosslink splitter from Monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10423&cs_id=1042301&p_id=966&seq=1&format=2 

Basically the same thing as at the Amazon link, but cheaper, and I know others who have used this one successfully. You can pick up the extra optical cable you'll need there, too, unless you already have one. Give them a call and they'll make sure you have everything you need.

No "optical signal amp" needed.


----------

